# Radio Officer sought



## Shipmate (Nov 17, 2005)

I am trying to contact George Petrakis who I trained with back in 1969-70


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi! I remember George Petrakis. I trained with him too! Guy from Roath in Cardiff.
He joined his fathers Greek shipping company and sailed on a general cargo ship called the 'Phaethon' in 1972.Last spoke to him in about 1974-ish.


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Shipmate said:


> I am trying to contact George Petrakis who I trained with back in 1969-70


 cq cq cq (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome shipmate enjoy the site and all it has to offer.


----------

